# CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage



## ypiotr (6. Oktober 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Hi,

ich glaube mein AMD Phenom II 920 Boxed-Kühler (läuft derzeit @3,1GHz) gibt langsam den Geist auf. Nach dem das Teil aufdreht und dann wieder leiser werden sollte kommt ein brummen. RPM sinken laut Asrock OC tool, aber wirklich leiser wird es dadurch nicht, weil es ja brummt.

Ich suche deshalb einen guten Ersatz, der sich schnell und einfach einbauen lässt und der auch noch gut kühlt. Mainboard raus nehmen würde ich nur ungerne... und so extrem laut wie der Boxed-Kühler sollte er vielleicht doch nicht sein.

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?

--p


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3/AM3+ (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 CPU-Kühler - Intel/AMD


----------



## Fischer995 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 CPU-Kühler - 120mm Hab den auch. Unglaublich guter kühler


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Yasya, für alle Sockel geeignet


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Die hier werden wie der Boxed mit Klammern befestigt:
Deepcool Ice Wind (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Gelid Tranquillo (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Corsair Air Series A50 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366) (CAFA50) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Jackey555 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Wenn es eine ausreichende Aussparung an der Rückseite kannst du nahezu jeden beliebigen (AMD-tauglichen) Kühler einbauen.


----------



## BossMaster (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Ich habe dieses kleine aber feine Gerät verbaut, Einbau kinderleicht und kühlt meinen 2500K naja.. ziemlich kühl 
Arctic Cooling Arctic Freezer 13 AMD und Intel 1366/775/AM2/1156/AM3 939 754 r -


----------



## ypiotr (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Danke für die Tipps! Ich habe ein sehr einfaches Gehäuse (gekauft irgendwann um 2003 und jetzt wiederverwendet). Es hat keine Aussparung an der Gehäusewand aber in so einer Zwischenwand drinnen ist eine. 

Bisher tendiere ich etwas zum Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 da ich der Marke traue und es auch eine Klammer hat. Dafür braucht dann keine drei Hände (oder eine zweite Person) zum Einbau schätze ich.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

diesen kühler hab ich letztens in ein system verbaut auf nen x4 940. Superleichter einbau ohne MB auszubauen, relativ leise und ne gute kühlleistung. Und das für unter 20€ 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3 nur für AMD


----------



## The_Trasher (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Ich will dir jetzt von dem nicht abraten aber ich hatte mit dem auf einem Standart Prozessor sage und schreibe 79 Grad C !!


Der Airflow in meinem Gehäuse mag zwar nicht überragend sein, aber 79 Grad ist zu viel, auch nachdem die WLP getauscht wurde. 

Ich würde schon zu einem besseren greifen. Beispielsweise den Cooler Master 212 Plus.


----------



## scotschy (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich wuerde ein artic cooling freezer nehmen sehr leicht zu montieren


----------



## ypiotr (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Der Scythe Katana 3 sieht echt gut aus... hat viele gute Bewertungen bei Alternate. Das Brummen von meinem Boxed-Kühler ist weg nach dem ich das Ding per BIOS etwas gezähmt habe (Level 9 auf Level 7). Danke noch mal für die vielen Tipps und Vorschläge!


----------



## mns1188 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*

Ich will mir demnächst auch einen neuen leicht einzubauen Prozessorkühler holen. 
Derzeit ist auf meinen i5 2500k noch der Boxed Kühler drauf, der seine Arbeit auch sehr gut macht mit 32 °C im Idle.
Ich werde mir höchst warscheinlich den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 holen, da dieser sehr leicht auch ohne Mainboard ausbau, einzubauen ist 
Arctic Cooling Arctic Freezer 13 AMD und Intel 1366/775/AM2/1156/AM3 939 754 r -


Gruß mns1188


----------



## Eikest (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Empfehlung ohne Mainboard-Ausbau und möglichst einfacher Montage*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 CPU-Kühler - 120mm Hab den auch. Unglaublich guter kühler



Da geb ich ihn recht! Hab ihn auch und bietet einen wunderbaren dienst. "Auch wenn der Lüfter nicht dreht, was normalerweise nciht vorkommt"
Montieren ist ein bisschen Fummelig aber ohne Mainbaord ausbau etc. zu bewältigen. Sollte dein System dich auf Intel umschlagen ist der Kühler auch Kompantibel


----------

